# Subscription Savings



## nukeadmin

As you all know MHF through its large membership gets a great deal of savings and discounts from assorted companies from Ferry operators to Insurance to accessories

I noticed at York that some subscribers weren't aware of what could be gained and so i have created this forum to track subscription discounts

Remember if you phone a company that doesn't currently offer discounts then raise the topic with them, mention the large membership and the free advertising and see whether you can negotiate a discount, this is how many of our discounts came about, the same goes for campsites 

Once per month I intend to check this forum 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-111.html
for any posts within the preceeding 4 weeks and ascertain the biggest saving posted and then pick a random one, each of the members concerned will receive a 12 months extension on their subscription end date, thereby saving themselves £10 

Its a WIN WIN


----------

